# KY-Bluegrass APBT Club



## ppits (Sep 10, 2009)

Kentucky is trying to get their club back off the ground. they will be having a fun show on March 21, 2010. Registration starts at 10a.m. with classes starting at noon. They are still looking for new members, you dont have to live in Ky, just show some support by going or becoming a member to help them raise money to pull off more fun shows and with hopes of having a sanctioned show this fall.
if you have any questions contact Lennie Vincent 270-696-0040
here is a link to club site: http://www.freewebs.com/bapbtc/


----------



## pitbullmomma (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks, I sent someone an e-mail.


----------



## BlueIsis (Mar 13, 2010)

hi i was trying to find out where the march 21st fun show will be held at and all the info like do i have to register my dog in the contest to come, how much does it cost to come/register my dog to enter, and do i need to do anything special to enter my dog...thanks for any info you can give...Blue Isis...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Where at in KY?


----------



## pitbullmomma (Apr 11, 2009)

BlueIsis said:


> hi i was trying to find out where the march 21st fun show will be held at and all the info like do i have to register my dog in the contest to come, how much does it cost to come/register my dog to enter, and do i need to do anything special to enter my dog...thanks for any info you can give...Blue Isis...


I also need to know the same info. :clap:


----------



## ppits (Sep 10, 2009)

it is in Hodgenville, Ky address is 3215 Carter Brothers Rd. this is all the info i have that is why i posted a phone number in op. 
registration starts at 10 a.m. with classes starting at noon. wish i could be of more help but i gave all information i know.


----------



## VelvetKennelPits (Mar 27, 2010)

*Interested in KY Bluegrass Club*

I am glad that there is an outlet for us to show close to Ohio, where are these shows held? I want to enter my daughter in her first show at one of the fun shows. We can't find any shows in Ohio...sadly. Anyone who wants to contact me about dogs, please do  Thanks and lets have fun and be responsible with our dogs :woof:


----------

